# check ma raps



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

www.myspace.com/unknownrhymer

i've been doing alot of writing and rapping lately, just thought id share my myspae with you all. These are all older songs of mine and i'm currently finishing off about ten new ones so i'll have them up there soon.

8)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Love em Jordan - keep em coming. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I been reincarnated as a wicked lyricist that penetrated thru dimentions just so you could hear this
i'll demonstrate my message that the soul and spirit lives and generate some question on what life really is
its what you make it, a conciousness thats eternal you will always exist an everlasting inferno
when death has kissed anotha life anotha circle buddha bless these kids the path of light is a virtue
Death is not a loss or an end, the greatest loss in life is what dies within while your alive my friend
so have the courage to live cuz neone can die yo I've hit rock bottom but I still aim for the sky
n push on the throtlle study under aristotle you'll find that life is beautiful like marilyn monroe
i be the unknown and ive seen fuckin hell, but i could give a fuck because hell is where i dwell
as i yell DONT EVER FUCKIN QUESTION ME ive earned the right to be free from fuckin misery
Karma will prevail and that I know, so I meditate to the sounds of DJ Shadow
My mind tryed to kid me but yo im an adult I rock like Ashfault...

writin a new song on life


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesomeness Jordy.

I still listen to those rhymes you sent me before. :wink: You're very talented.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh man, Jordy! my homie!

I'm listening to them... they're doing me wonders  
Proud of you boy! Love your voice too haha.

Keep it up!!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Me and my buddies have been doin some tracks lol so check em out.

http://www.myspace.com/youngunknownTrailblazers1


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh ya thanks Lyns, Hazel n Kenny <3<3


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm like really proud of you man!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Me too, definitely send me more Jordy  because I can't access myspace, I don't have one.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks you 2 <3 <3.. my writing is really all ive got going for me nowadays as sad as that sounds.. i'll keep you guys posted and email you new songs as i make them and anyone else thats interested.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet. Thanks. <3 But what you write comes from inside you..You've got a helluva lot going for you Jordy.


----------

